# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Blackwater Türkiye Özerinden Helikopter Kaçırıyor

## bozok

*Blackwater Türkiye üzerinden Helikopter Kaçırıyor*




Wikileaks belgelerinde dikkatler Ankara - Washington - İstanbul üçgeninde yazışmalara çevrilmiş durumda. Wikileaks'in eteğindeki taşlar döküldükçe her yerden bir ses çıkıyor.

Bu belgelerin; *bilinmeyeni bilinen kılan* ve en önemlisi bundan sonra karşı karşıya gelecek taraflar arasında *"bildiğini biliyorum" mesajını alenileştiren niteliğinden dolayı*, uluslararası politikanın üzerine kurulu olduğu *oyun teorisini* boşa çıkaracağını da söyleyebiliriz.

*Wikileaks vakasından sonra* sadece uluslararası diplomasi/politika tarihi değil, *oyun teorisininin de yeniden yazılması gerekebilir.* 

Wikileaks belgelerinin sadece Türkiye merkezli değil, diğer başkentler merkezli incelemesi de, Türkiye'yi yakından ilgilendiren başka konuları günışığına çıkarıyor.

30 Ekim 2008 tarihinde Berlin'den , 22 Aralık 2008'de Berlin'den ve 7 şubat 2008 tarihinde Bağdat'tan çekilen kriptolarda ABD Büyükelçiliği , Irak'ta ve Afganistan'da ABD adına onlarca cinayete ve katliama imza atan Blackwater isimli _(şimdiki adı Xe)_ özel ordu şirketi ile ilgili merkezi uyarıyor.

Büyükelçilik; Blackwater'ın , Afganistan'a nakletmek üzere Almanya'da üç tane SA-330 J Puma helicopterleri satın aldığını fakat bu helikopterleri gerekli ihracat izni çıkmadan usulsüz olarak ülke dışına kaçırdığını ve bunun ortaya çıkması durumunda Almanya hükümetini Afganistan politikası açısından sıkıntıya sokabileceği konusunda uyarıyor.

*Bu haberin bizi ilgilendiren kısmı ne?*

Alman ekonomi bakanı ve Almanya'daki ABD Savunma İşbirliği Ofisinin , Alman yasalarına aykırı davrandığı yönündeki uyarılarını dikkate almayan eski ismi ile Blackwater, yeni ismi ile Xe şirketinin bir yan kuruluşu olan *Presidential Airways şirketi bu helikopterleri önce İngiltere'ye, sonra Türkiye'ye götürüyor.* 

ABD Büyükelçiliği, Washington'a gönderdiği mesajda, Presidential Airways'in , Almanya ile ilgili sorun giderilene kadar *helikopterleri Türkiye'de tutmaya ikna edilmesini istiyor*.

Blackwater'in Türkiye'de kurduğu üssün Afganistan'a helikopter kaçırmak için kullanıldığını da bu haberle öğrenmiş oluyoruz.

Belki Blackwater başkanı da çıkıp,_ "Türkiye'de tek helikopterim olduğu kanıtlanırsa bu makamda oturmam"_ diyebilir.

Doğrunun yaşatmadığı, yalandan ise kimin öldüğünün merak edildiği bir ülkede yaşıyoruz netekim.



*Kaynak:* Wikileaks - Açık İstihbarat


*Açık İstihbarat /* 2 Aralık 2010

----------

